# Full motor rebuild



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

I noticed a chirp in the valve train and it turned out to be a bad lifter. The lifter ruined the cam so I've decided to do a complete rebuild. I have a 5.3l truck motor in the car. Yes I know smaller displacement. I bought the car with this motor in it and had no problems until this lifter issue. I would like to buy a master rebuild kit but I am wanted upgraded Pistons and timing chain. I will be buying a pretty hot cam and lifters seperately. Along with this I'd like to upgrade valve springs and pushrods as well. If someone could point me in the right direction as to where I can find this kit, and also a suitable cam for my project. It will be driven on the street mostly but I tend to shift around 3k Rpms just cause it's more fun even when putting around. I've seen guys get close to 500 hp out of these 5.3l with a drive able cam and not spending a fortune. I'd love to keep this project under $1500. Will be doing all the work myself. I already have kooks LT headders, cold air intake, high flow cats, borla ss exhaust ls6 intake manifold, 90mm accufab throttle body. As far as bolt on's it's pretty much as far as you can go. Short throw gm ripshifter, and it is an m6. Also it's an 04 goat


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You are gong to have a hard time just doing cam and lifters with that budget especially if you can't tune it yourself and you'll definitely need a tune. I get mine spec'd by Ed at Flowtech Induction. He sells kits from his website but it's silly to guess or take internet advice when you can have the expert grinder give you options. You need to fill out his cam request card of goals, mods, etc and eMail it to him. In a day or two he gets back with usually a couple of options. 

For the basic lifters/cam upgrade you need the cam kit (cam, push rods, seats, valve springs, retainers, hardened locks, & valve seals~$900), lifters ($100 for cheap ones, best are $500+), lifter trays, head bolts, crank bolt, head gaskets, all fluids and oil filter. You really should at least replace the timing chain too.

An engine rebuild is a lot more. I just did mine this summer and spent over $5,000 in parts for a stroker. Now they were really good parts and the stroker crank added a bit. You won't need that if you don't want to go that way but the "little stuff" is mind blowing. Price out gasket sets, main and rod bearings, machine shop work, piston rings, forged pistons and rods, oil pump, timing chain set, ARP bolts, etc, etc, etc. I tuned it myself too.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Just get an used ls 3. Last time I went to the copart auction all the new camaros were missing their engines. Should be easy to find one))


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

for $1,500?


----------



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

that's what I'm thinking, the cheapest I've seen a Ls3 was around 4 grand. Also just looking at some kits, they have some master rebuild kits with pistons rings, and timing chain for around ~650. Comes with main seals, and gaskets. I'm curious though if that will have everything I will need for the bottom end. As far as a tune I hadn't thought that far in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Engine-Rebu...Parts_Accessories&hash=item53f02b3d2e&vxp=mtr

This was kinda what I was thinking on a rebuild kit. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd even be scared of a 4 grand engine. That would probably need work too. I don't think I'd get that kit. You don't need to trade your hyper-eutetic pistons for dished hyper-eutetic pistons. If you do rings you should get the block honed so the new rings seat properly. I'd call someone like Texas Speed and give them your budget and ask what they recommend. A rebuild worth doing IMHO would be block honing and clean up, rings, bearings, cam, lifters, a good timing set and oil pump.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok I know you cannot get it for 1500$ but I think this would be the cheapest option. Plus if he wants more power the ls 3 needs just a cam kit. A cammed ls3, headers, and tune will be around 7g and I think will make more power than the 5.3, will be cheaper and will save some weight over the cast iron block on a car that's already front heavy.


----------

